# Panguitch 11/8



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Just got back from a fun day's fishing at Panguitch with my cousin Brandon Larson from here at the forum. I caught 9 not so big ones near the inlet and then headed down to the other end and caught 7 or so more and Brandon caught about 15 as well throughout the day.

Caught nothing but rainbows near the inlet and then nothing but cutts and a few tigers on the other end [Brandon actually caught all the tigers (still never caught one)]. The deformed cutt is one ugly "Mo Fo" - looks more like a Mahi Mahi. Anyways, I was flyin and Brandon was Jiggin - heres some pics of the highlights:

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00900.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00898.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00891.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00888.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00887.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00885.jpg

(Still can't figure out how to post directly without cutting out part of pic).


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

That cutthroat is goofy, i caught one that looked like that at minersville two years ago. I'm glad to see there are tigers showing up finally, i've never pulled one out of there....


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

i brought in four tigers that day, i wish i would have had the camera for the biggest one, it was only about an inch longer than the one in the pics but it was alot fatter. catching those tigers was the highlight of my day. all of the tigers were caught a few feet off the shore.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Gadzooks!!! :shock: 

That is the goofiest trout I ever did see!!! :? 

What a freak!!! _(O)_ -)O(-


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

That is awesome you guys got into them. I caught two dozen rainbows and cuts but no tigers. I hope the ice stays off for a while until I can get back up there.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude that fish looks like Gonzo from the Muppets.

To post your pics, make sure to always re-size the image to approx. 600x400 prior to posting the IMG link.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Dude that fish looks like Gonzo from the Muppets.


[attachment=0:3qdfhfkb]GONZO.jpg[/attachment:3qdfhfkb]

Those are some nice fish. Looks like a good time.

The picture of the freaky one, head-on with the camera, actually resembles of a couple of people I've met. Sort of.

Kind of weird.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That fish has either got to stop swimming so fast or quit running into things!


----------

